# bright red spotting/bleeding 5/40ish..any advise???



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi,everyone. I don't post on here often but don't know where else to go for some advice/reassurance.

i had a day 6 blast transferred on the 7th April. I have been testing positive since 6dp6dt.i had some mild cramps last week and had one episode of fresh blood when i wiped and that was it, no further spotting until yesterday. Again small red blood to tissue and today slightly more with small clot. 

i don't feel pain, i thought i would if i was miscarrying. Would my clinic be able to do any thing other than scan me early? Could i still be pregnant? 

this whole process is torture, especially when the outcome may not be positive. Any wise words.of wisdom will be gratefully received. Xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Greekgirl,
Don't lose hope, have you tested again at all? I would call your clinic or pop along to your local early pregnancy assessment unit where they will scan you, alternatively you can test at home again to put your mind at rest.

Some ladies do have a light bleed around the time their period would have been due and some have spotting throughout their pregnancy.

Keep in touch, I understand it's a worrying time, I really hope your precious blast stays cosy and safe where it belongs. Best wishes
Tish x


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Tish. I tested positive this morning and it was darker. Do you think the line would become lighter if i had miscarried? How long should it take to fade? I absolutely hate the not knowing, its driving me mad,the worst thing is we are going on holiday tomorrow.x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Geekgirl  i had spotting and cramping starting from one week after transfer and lasting for two weeks. My obstetrician thought that this could be an ectopic. Spent 3 whole weeks in fear and had an early scan to reveal a healthy heartbeat. Had my 2nd scan today at 10 weeks and heard a strong heartbeat again. I suggest you try and get an early scan to put your mind at ease. Don't give up. xxx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Evan, congratulations and i wish you all the luck in the world with the rest of your pregnancy. Thank you,it is reassuring to know other people have bleeds and the little beans just keep on hanging in there.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Bleeding can also happen if progesterone levels are low.  This can happen if you are using progesterone pessaries as some ladies do not absorb the dose properly.  You might need to increase the progesterone pessary dose you are taking or switch to the injections.  Ring your clinic for advice.
TC x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Greekgirl,
How are you today? So glad you have tested positive with darker lines, stay positive and rest as much as possible. I've got everything crossed for you.
From what I have read on here yes the line gets lighter as the days go on if a lady miscarries.
Tish x


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Tish, thank you for asking. Im doing good, no more bleeding today..... Fingers crossed it stays that way.

thank you for the info about the lines, in going to check in another few days too. Will keep you posted. 

thanks again xx


----------



## Peppermint76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck greekgirl xx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi, i just thought I would post an update as i am forever looking at the internet for answers or people with similar experiences and thought i may give some hope somewhere. 

Since my fresh bleeding episodes that have continued every 5-7 days since i originally posted i have had a pregnancy scan and am pregnant with a beautiful little blob. I am 7 weeks today so still early days but have been reassured that this bleeding can be normal as i have experienced no pain it is a positive sign. This is my first FET and i have a little girl from my last icsi cycle too..... Miracles do happen and i thank the big man upstairs every day for making us incredibly lucky. 

i hope my story gives someone hope. Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Great news.  Hope that little one stays safe.
TC x


----------

